# What is in your 240?



## pano240 (Oct 18, 2006)

well...
everyone tells me something different about what kind of power plant i should put in my 240sx. being a :newbie: to nissan i have no idea. all i know is that i want something that would kill my 2000 honda civic si 313whp jdm b18c type r and that the RB26DETT R33 is really nasty but a pita to fit...

so dont tell me what i should drop in my 240sx in the thread. simply tell me what you have and why you went with it. hopefully if enough people post il know what to do.


thank you very much to those who post


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

That civic must just spin tires whever it goes! Seriously though, 300whp on FWD is not really anyfun as the toque steer makes for some interesting moments.

I have a KA24E with a freeflowing rusted cat and some strange mandrel bent exhaust! Oh and a bad piston ring or two!


----------



## pano240 (Oct 18, 2006)

:wtf: 
nah man i never even had a civic sry my brother got on here haha hes 12 i asked him to help me out cuz he was bugin me about it i asked him later on if he found any info out and he said he made me look good.... i drive an 03 cr-v haha stock too had a civic once but anyways

terran its says your from nash im from windham is that you rolling around in the red240 black rims? you might know my friend alex from hudson black 300zx?


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm actually from hudson, yeah i've seen the 300zx but not the red 240 with black rims, i'm the red one with silver 5 Spokes.


----------



## pano240 (Oct 18, 2006)

ha no way i think ive seen yours too

yea you remeber jimmy's pizza the guy who has that his sun has the black 300 on 19's really flashy car i think there is 2 black ones in hudson

small world


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah, it really is lol


----------

